# BBQ comp - Whole Hawg Festival Marietta GA



## vic81 (Oct 3, 2013)

Competed last weekend in the Whole Hawg competition in Marietta GA.  Lots of fun, they only had pro level, no back yard.  We actually won 4th in ribs!!!!!  Crazy!  Here are some pics - ironically no pics of the rib box.... :(













IMG_20130929_125746_660_zps50bdba8c.jpg



__ vic81
__ Oct 3, 2013


















IMG_20130929_132931_169_zps75b5311c.jpg



__ vic81
__ Oct 3, 2013


















chicken Box.jpg



__ vic81
__ Oct 3, 2013


















TeamWin_zps825af792.jpg



__ vic81
__ Oct 3, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats, looks great!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 3, 2013)

congrats....boxes look nice!

Kat


----------



## dougmays (Oct 4, 2013)

That's some nice looking Chicken also! nice shine


----------

